# anyone self funded at eri?



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

hi , we are now on waiting list at eri, but also considering self funding a cycle. Any experiences of self funded cycles would be really helpful. We are bit reluctant to self fund as we will lose one of our nhs turns but i am 38 now so feel like we dont have as much time. Any advice re eri would be really helpful. Xx


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi ellej74,

We self funded on the NHS at the ERI in July last year and are booked in again for July this year.  We had our 1 free shot in February so we have lost our other free shot.

I would go for it, if you can afford it.  I think the waiting list is probably about 18 months but dont quote me on that.  We went on it in December 2010 and got our free shot in February 2012.  I know its a hard decision to make expecially when you are talking about so much money but we decided to go for it because like you, I am 37 this year so didnt want to waste any time.

I really rate the ERI though, the nurses in particular are great.  

Good luck!

Whigers x


----------

